# Skincare tips for Oily skin



## OKCATHY1 (May 23, 2011)

Whenever your skin is oily, in a glass bowl pour water half way and add 5 â€“ 6 drops of eau de cologne and refrigerate. Remove it after an hour and apply on your face with cotton. This will not only help you keep oiliness away from your skin by acting as astringent, but also prevent acne.

Exfoliate twice a week. These scrub products contain little granules that when used with a small brush, provides deep cleansing.
Make a pulp of raw papaya and apply onto your face. Papaya has cleansing action, softening dead skin cells and aiding their removal.

To prevent your makeup from becoming patchy either on the forehead, chin or nose due to excessive oiliness in these areas, apply cucumber juice on the excessively oily part of your face, dry thoroughly and then apply makeup.

Use powder or compact to soak up the oil. A good option is Maybelline's White stay UV Compact or their dream mousse matt foundation (This offers thicker coverage). you can check out more details on their site


----------



## AmourAnnette (May 24, 2011)

Great tips, thank you for sharing these with us!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SecretStopsAcne (May 24, 2011)

Good info. I know exfoliation must be a part of regular skin care.  Skin exfoliation comes in many forms and its benefits range from anti-aging skin care and wrinkle prevention to acne treatment and sun damage exposure. It helps to clear away dead skin cells, dirt, oil and other impurities, all of which can clog pores and help blackheads to form. Thanks for the good post.


----------



## Andi (May 24, 2011)

So the first tip is to add perfume to water and use that as a toner? I`m sorry but nobody should do that, thatÂ´s horrible for the skin!!!


----------



## Dragonfly (May 24, 2011)

I think that all the advice is terrible.

Totally agree with Andi regarding the toner crap.

Exfoliation should be done with chemical exfoliants - not scrubs.

Oily skin goes through enough hell - why beat it up further?

Cucumber? c'mon...

Use oil absorbing papers to absorb excess oil, not more powder


----------



## magosienne (May 24, 2011)

Actually a Cologne is above all else, alcohol... which is the point i disagree with, even cut with water it's just too harsh.

I agree about papaya for scrub, and cucumber juice. Cucumber is hydrating and regulates the production of sebum. It is also useful in the process of stopping the development of melanin leading to brown spots. Too potent for me, sadly.

I agree you should use blotting papers to absorb excess oil. Maybe you can add a little (i mean it!) amount of powder in order to make your makeup last logner after blotting. However putting on powder over oil is stupid, looks awful and suffocates your skin.


----------



## Mprettyprincess (May 31, 2011)

i use milk of magnesia... it really helped my oily face get rid of those yucky oil!!!




dunno if you heard bout this but give it a try!



use it just like a primer, just be careful in applying because it can dry up to a chalky consistency... btw, maalox is the popular local brand name!


----------



## angels41105 (Jun 4, 2011)

I wouldnt use cologne on my skin. I try to stay away  from alcohol and toners with alcohol in them. Witchhazel is a better alternative for me as a toner.

As far as exfoliants, I use a wide range from apricot to DermaNew. I have very oily skin and sometimes a rough scrub is absolutely needed to clear the pores. It is DRY skin that I would say not to beat up. But my oily skin needs a good work through.

I change up my routine, scrubbing every night is clearly not advised for anyone. Some nights I steam myself out with a hot washcloth and work that around my face, i repeat about 3 times. The steamy damp towel is great for opening pores and removing dead skin.

Other nights I'll use my micro crystal DermaNew. It's all on how i feel my skin is doing and what it needs. There's nothing wrong with customizing your routine daily.

I am going to try the Milk of Magnesia. I am curious.


----------



## satojoko (Jul 12, 2011)

No, you do NOT need to avoid oily foods. Many oils are extremely beneficial for the skin, both when consumed and when applied externally. People have been brain-washed by the cosmetics and skin care industries by the PR crap of products being 'oil free'. Yet they replace those oils with silicones and all sorts of other crap which suffocate your skin. Masks using fresh fruits which have a lot of natural enzymes and acids are great from the skin, as are some vegetables. I personally have been making clay masks for myself and other people for many years and ALWAYS add oils such as carrot seed, sea buckthorn, etc. This does NOT leave the skin oily at all. It balances the skin, helps calm irritaion and helps heal and lubricate it without causing clogged pores.

As far as not using scrubs, I once again completely disagree, although I would never use apricot scrub on my face because it contains the crushed seed shells of apricots which are very very jagged edged and tear the skin. I use other ingredients which are just as effective at deep-cleaning the skin, yet do not tear it. I regularly use a scrub on my skin which I make myself which does NOT 'beat up' my skin, which is very gentle, yet is extremely effective at removing dead skin cells, unclogging my pores and leaving my skin extremely soft and clear. As soon as I get lazy and stop manually exfoliating, my skin goes to absolute hell. I also use glycolic and lactic acids on my skin, which again works doing essentially the same thing, yet has a completely different effect. Chemical exfoliants are not the best and only way to go. Both should be used if you are a person with problem skin. And I speak as a person who grew up with very bad acne and still have hormonal break outs every bloody month. I've also got approximately 20 years experience working with herbs, essential oils and other natural ingredients, at one time was manufacturing and selling skin care products, and have been making my own skin care products since I was a teenager to try and clear my skin (so that makes it about 30 years).

Regarding witch hazel, most have alcohol in them, so would really not be much better than other crap toners on the market. It is better off to use a hydrosol which is suited to your particular skin type. And typical 'toners' are NOT needed whatsoever. Most just make your skin produce MORE oil to compenate for the toner stripping your skin. The exact oppsite of what a person with clogged pores wants.


----------



## angels41105 (Jul 12, 2011)

I still have no problem " beating up" my skin. I often find it necessary with the level of clogginess i have.

I also agree that avoiding oily foods wont make a difference. BUT if you are talking about fast food, I do think fast food grease and things of that nature can be bad for your system overall and in turn bad for your skin. Over and highly processed foods are also not good for the skin for a variety of reasons. NATURALLY oily products like nuts and seeds... are good for yours skin. They contain necessary vitamins. I personally use pure vitamin E oil on my skin which is extracted from nuts and fruits.

Back to the exfoliating, this is completely dependent on your personal skin needs. Mild exfoliators do absolutely nothing for unclogging. Masks, though they may soften never unclog me. But they may work for other people. I exfoliate, I scrub , I steam.... I've battled my skin since I was 10. Tons of trial and error and I as well can say that when i leave my skin to its own devices it goes to hell.

I dont agree with the cologne thing... Cologne has a slew of ingredients. And I am not for using that kind of alcohol on my face. The Witch hazel I have is pure. It can be found. Got mine at the local drugstore... its not a name brand but it works so much nicer than toners and other astringents. I do not feel the cool burn or dry tightness after. So i say if you can find a good non-alcohol Witch hazel, it's a good thing.


----------



## divadoll (Jul 13, 2011)

Witch Hazel hydrosols can be found at Walmart in the pharmacy.  I get mine at my local soap/candle supply store where I get my oils and essential oils.

Usually when people say avoid oily foods, they are really referring to greasy foods.  They are not thinking about avoiding foods rich in fatty acids like omega 3, 6 and 9's.  

You can make a good scrub from a baking soda paste, just don't use it as a mask.  Pumpkin is also a very good exfoliating mask.  You can make a gentle peeling mask from pureed pumpkin.  

Give the Oil Cleansing Method (OCM) a try.  It is an oily skin's best friend.


----------



## Mprettyprincess (Jul 13, 2011)

just an update... fresh oatmeal as a facial scrub helps a lot!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NewlyObsessed (Jul 13, 2011)

Has anyone ever used Urban Decays De-Slick make up setting spray or mattifying powder. If so, thoughts?


----------



## angels41105 (Jul 14, 2011)

De slick powder was bad for me, it accentuated the pores on my nose. But i like De- slick in a tube


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jul 14, 2011)

I use both the de-slick in a tube and the de-slick spray. The tube stuff is pretty hardcore lol it absorbs almost instantly into the skin and creates a matte base for your makeup. The spray you mist on the skin before makeup and after makeup to set it. I don't think it controls shine for as long as the tube does, but it still works pretty well.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *NewlyObsessed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anyone ever used Urban Decays De-Slick make up setting spray or mattifying powder. If so, thoughts?


----------



## eliz2210 (Jul 14, 2011)

A great tip for oily skin is to put on anti chafing gel as a primer before you put on makeup. It's amazing. I live in the super humid south and by the end of the day I have little shine. Before my face would look like I covered it in grease, it was gross. And it doesn't clog my pores just remember to wash it off. I would suggest using a gentle face wash, one that doesn't have super harsh chemicals and use a lite moisturizer made specifically for oily skin. You want your skin to have some natural oils. The anti chafing gel doesn't get rid of all the oils it creates a thin invisible layer between you skin and your makeup.


----------



## MakeupofDesire (Jul 14, 2011)

I use Clinique's 3 step system and the 2nd step is an exfoliating toner, which has alcohol in it, and my skin has been wonderful ever since I found it 10+ yrs ago.  So I know most don't want alcohol on their face, but I sure like it.  But my HG exfoliater is my Clarisonic!  It's spendy, but worth every penny!  I have the 2 speed one, not the Mia, but I'm sure the Mia works just as well.  Mine came with a sample of their own facial cleansers, but still use my Clinique with it.  I haven't had an imperfection since I started using my Clarisonic.  I use it about every other day.  It keeps my face fresh and clean.

What is the best makeup setting spray from UD for combo/oily skin?


----------



## TheBeautyFreak (Jul 18, 2011)

I wash my face twice a day with a gentle cleanser like Cetaphil for oily skin. Next, I use AcneFree 5% benzoyl peroxide. I love this product because it really helps with oil, large pores, and acne. I moisturize with clean and clear dual action moisturizer. I also apply lemon juice every other day for old acne scars.


----------



## vibhasharma (Jul 21, 2011)

hey is these tips are really going to helpful for oily skin??? Since i don't agree with some of the tips mention.

please provide correct tips that will help us!!


----------



## angels41105 (Jul 21, 2011)

All of the tips mentioned here are subjective. Different things work for different people because we all have different skin, and different skin issues. What works for me may not work for the next person. I prefer and require heavy exfoliation for my skin to be at its best, but something like that can be more damaging to another person.

So i really don't think anyone should say something is "horrible" advice unless its a tip that is truly bad for everyone. Just like Queen Latifah swears by using a baking soda scrub on her face.... and she has AMAZING skin.... that method is a no go for me. But it works for her, so who am i to say it's horrible. Again, with moisturizers, lots of people talk about heavy moisturizing ( like using Honey) and all that, but those things wreck my skin in a day. So I use pure vitimin E oil sparingly for moisture. I have oily skin so most moisturizers ( even oil free ones) are really gnarly for my pores. But it's still advice that someone may need and will use. Just not me.

You have to read all the tips, try what you think might work. If you don't agree with ones mentioned, don't try them. Or offer your own techniques.

You never know, sometimes the most obscure method might be a great help to someone else.


----------



## angels41105 (Jul 21, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupofDesire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I use Clinique's 3 step system and the 2nd step is an exfoliating toner, which has alcohol in it, and my skin has been wonderful ever since I found it 10+ yrs ago.  So I know most don't want alcohol on their face, but I sure like it.  But my HG exfoliater is my Clarisonic!  It's spendy, but worth every penny!  I have the 2 speed one, not the Mia, but I'm sure the Mia works just as well.  Mine came with a sample of their own facial cleansers, but still use my Clinique with it.  I haven't had an imperfection since I started using my Clarisonic.  I use it about every other day.  It keeps my face fresh and clean.
> 
> What is the best makeup setting spray from UD for combo/oily skin?



That would be the De-Slick Setting spray


----------



## chichichobits (Jul 23, 2011)

Since I have oily skin I thought I had to avoid anything with oil altogether which is not true. I wash my face with glycerin soaps ( Dial ) and they help moisturize by attracting water. In addition I add a drop of oil to my moisturizer. It's kind of weird but I add oil to myself. I usually add almond oil during the day, and tea tree since it has a strong smell at night. Not all the time but when I wear makeup I will use Phillips Milk of Magnesia (Original) underneath. It does leave a white face but if it's under your makeup you can't see it. Using a good primer will help combat oil. I try to keep myself hydrated throughout the day with water, or water dense foods such as honey dew and cantaloupe. My face still has shine but it's a lot better than before where it was drenched. I like to be able and I'm a heavy sweater naturally so it's something I have to work with. Throughout the day you can touch up your face with oil blotting sheets. Hope this helps.


----------



## magosienne (Jul 23, 2011)

I agree, keeping your skin hydrated helps a lot. I think to understand why using oils can be beneficial is to understand like will fight like. Drying too much the skin only leads to more "oil" production.

Also, back when my entire head was an oil factory, i used green clay masks. They act as a sponge that takes off the dirt, cleans the pores and the excess sebum. They have helped me a lot.


----------



## sandrawall (Jul 25, 2011)

Even the Neem face wash http://www.internationaldrugmart.com/herbal-products/neem-foaming-face-wash.html helps...for Acne..Along with this face was I was also on the medicine Isotretinoin


----------



## SecretStopsAcne (Jul 26, 2011)

You can use Acne Control Cleanse its very gentle, not drying antioxidant rich cleanser that works deep down to remove excess oil and problem causing bacteria.


----------

